# Platy diet and vegetables



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

You can put in a slice of zucchini, cucumber, shelled peas and all of them will eat that and love it--the platies, barb and pleco.


----------



## monty67 (Sep 22, 2010)

cool, thanks for the reply, i had thrown some romaine leaf in, no hits yet, and a chunk of carrot on the bottom for the plecos, just to see. I know that the barbs would kill some zucchini but i hadn't done it in so long that i forgot, thanks for the reminder. and i have a cucumber upstairs that i will toss in a piece or two now. as for the peas, could i use just frozen and toss a few in?


----------



## Tsartetra (Oct 20, 2003)

monty67 said:


> cool, thanks for the reply, i had thrown some romaine leaf in, no hits yet, and a chunk of carrot on the bottom for the plecos, just to see. I know that the barbs would kill some zucchini but i hadn't done it in so long that i forgot, thanks for the reminder. and i have a cucumber upstairs that i will toss in a piece or two now. as for the peas, could i use just frozen and toss a few in?


Thaw and shell them first, but yes, frozen are better than canned (much better!). Just hold the pea above the water and squeeze it out of the shell--the pleco may be the only one who might consider eating that part.


----------

